# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal Official MBLD 36/40 Cubes in 57:48!



## the super cuber (May 19, 2017)

Nice attempt  Ranked 3rd in the world at the time, got the Asian record of 38/40 cubes in the next attempt! (which is WR2) 

my second sd card (which has the Asr video) has gotten corrupted unfortunately, but I'm trying to get the video extracted  will upload it if it works out


----------



## shadowslice e (May 19, 2017)

"My sd card ran out"


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 19, 2017)

Good job 
What kind of cubes are these?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 19, 2017)

They look like 3x3s


----------



## the super cuber (May 19, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> Good job
> What kind of cubes are these?


thanks  these are Valk 3s, this was my first competition using them


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 19, 2017)

Lol you bought 40 Valk3's damn


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 19, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> Lol you bought 40 Valk3's damn


Probably got them for free or at a discount aka sponsorship


----------



## the super cuber (May 20, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Probably got them for free or at a discount aka sponsorship


I'm not sponsored, and I bought them myself  (50 valks actually) and I did get a discount of around 30% cause of bulk order


----------



## h2f (May 20, 2017)

I must point a thing I've noticed watching through your previous attempts. I've noticed you get always your cubes placed in groups of 8. You can see it on this video or this:






I remeber cofusion about Maskows 41/41 (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1162). Since it happen the cubes often during mbld attempts are placed in random orientation and not placed in groups. I've watched latest top results of Mark, Gianfranco and Kamil Przybylski and you can see the cubes are always gathered together not in groups.
















My point is: we need more specific regulations about what is allowed in multibld about cubes.


----------



## Berd (May 20, 2017)

h2f said:


> My point is: we need more specific regulations about what is allowed in multibld about cubes.



In the UK it's entirely random. Along with random orientation too - which cant be said about some other countries . 

Well done Shivam!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 21, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> I'm not sponsored, and I bought them myself  (50 valks actually) and I did get a discount of around 30% cause of bulk order


So, now you have 50 other cubes + 50 Valks = 100? Can you do a 100 cubes MBLD please?


----------



## the super cuber (May 21, 2017)

h2f said:


> I must point a thing I've noticed watching through your previous attempts. I've noticed you get always your cubes placed in groups of 8. You can see it on this video or this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have looked into this and I would like to mention 2 things:

1) I have never 'asked' any scrambler to place cubes in any specific way, Its just that when i put down the cubes I keep them like i do during attempts, and its upto the scrambler if he wants to group them together or leave them like they are. I often cut out the placing cubes and removing covers part of my attempts so it may seem like I get this more often than I do, and you can see in the following video how i group them after starting the attempt:






Also I would like to mention that the scrambler in my 36/40 MBLD was a senior Delegate himself.

2) I have never gotten non random orientations on any cubes ever. the scrambles now in tnoodle add a wide move at the end of scrambles to make sure this can't accidentally happen also.
Also neither the regs nor the post by WCA looking into Maskow's attempts makes any mention of grouping cubes.

Finally I have already asked a Senior delegate to look into this matter and confirm that there isn't any technicality with this.  even I think the regulations can be a bit more clear on this than they are.



Berd said:


> In the UK it's entirely random. Along with random orientation too - which cant be said about some other countries .
> 
> Well done Shivam!



thanks! 



Gregory Alekseev said:


> So, now you have 50 other cubes + 50 Valks = 100? Can you do a 100 cubes MBLD please?



Actually I might have over 150 in total now  but the problem is that I have rooms only for 50 cubes so Its difficult for me to do 50 + attempts at this time. I do intend to try a 100 cube attempt sometime in the future though


----------



## h2f (May 21, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> Finally I have already asked a Senior delegate to look into this matter and confirm that there isn't any technicality with this.  even I think the regulations can be a bit more clear on this than they are.



 That's fine. My intention wasnt to make some offence to you. I've just realized the regs are not specific in the case of placing cubes on the table for mbld attempts. It's not a thing of a single cube - where the regs are clear - but many cubes on the table.


----------

